# Finally! Meet Gabbi's Adorable Kiko Twins...



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Almost two weeks AFTER her sister does that were bred at the same time, Gabbi finally decided to have her babies. 

:boy: :boy:

Two super adorable Kiko bucklings with amazing coloring!! They are almost identical twins with the only differentiating marks are that one has a larger white blaze on his face, otherwise I don't think we could tell them apart. 

The last two pictures are of Gabbi in the days right before she kidded. She was SO HUGE! and so miserable looking. The pictures don't even show the half of it. She could barely walk and her udder was so huge for the last two weeks that it was practically dragging on the ground!! 

But thankfully she is done and looks so much more comfortable. 

We are out of ideas for names so if any one would like to give us some suggestions, we'd love to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How stinkin cute!!!! And great colors. 
How about Goober and Gomez?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Cute!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thunder for the one with the black thunderhead spot and Twister for the one with the funnel cloud on his side.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Click and Clack!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

so cute!


----------

